# who would you kill



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if you could kill someone who would it be?

i would say

*names deleted*

there is a huge list of people i want to kill, it is an actually list


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet lu


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Osama Bin Laden, and any of those other a-holes who use religon as a tool to manipulate gullible minds to conduct a war of terror against innocent civilians.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Sweet Lu it seems lately all I've heard you talk about is death,Drugs, and abuse, Man whats your problem man.. Are you looking for sympathy, you sound like you are all fucked up, and you say you're 15, man you got a lot of growing up to do.. 
ryan


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

kathy griffen.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my dad's nosey cocncubine!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

....and her sister too!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i would say.................... Poachers. i hate poachers.. i want them all to die... idd also like to see everyone buying Endangered animal parts from the black market die to... And!! all those Wacked people thinking a certain animal "Part" is a cure for some diseas...

"Ohhh lets Drink ground up Tiger testicals because it gives us vitality!"

Damn those people.... also, Damn the people Spreading STDs around.. i dont care if you have them.. just dont SPREAD them.

but ya. this is a dumb post.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is a viable thread. Please dont list any names that could get the secret service knocking on my door.

I wish death upon Michael Moore.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

anstey said:


> Sweet Lu it seems lately all I've heard you talk about is death,Drugs, and abuse, Man whats your problem man.. Are you looking for sympathy, you sound like you are all fucked up, and you say you're 15, man you got a lot of growing up to do..
> ryan


 _sweet lu_ is a teenage homosexual that was kicked out into an abandoned apartment after he came out to his parents. Thats why he's so suicidal.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOLOL


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> I wish death upon Michael Moore.


I second that!!!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

umm i dont no if i should say this maybe fbi will show up to ma place lol but i wouldnt mind for bush to get assassinated


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

o and cheney


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i would kill vtecbro007

j/k , this site needs a ghetto smurf


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

sweet who?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i don't want him dead..but i want lahot to get a bad case of herpies..around his body


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

*my brother
*my latin teacher at the other school
*one of my classmates
*the next door fat woman


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> *my brother
> *my latin teacher at the other school
> *one of my classmates
> *the next door fat woman


 i would like to murder your boyfriend as well.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Bush - All of them








Sweet Lu - Post whoring








Hareball - cause I envy his tanks and would take them all after his death








Al quida (sp?) - All of them








The manager at Burns Pontiac - For royaly trying to screw me over








A few ignorant people in my school - Cause I just don't like the mother *******


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

you :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont want to kill any person

i wannna kill germs, viruses, and any other disease

i hate being sick it sucks


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol am i da ghetto smurft? lol im sooo fuckin lost,,.....some ppl should stop trippin


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

John Kerry i hope he drops dead befor the elections.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> John Kerry i hope he drops dead befor the elections.


 he will drop dead of Botox overload!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i changed it to and dieseases, i want all of them dead, also the people on my list,

which now includes kory, lostsoul, high octane :rasp: well not lostsoul :laugh:

i just was wondering who you would kill

but if you had the chance to kill them, like with a loaded m16 and them sitting in a chair would you kill them?

i know i sure as hell would


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i changed it to and dieseases, i want all of them dead, also the people on my list,
> 
> which now includes kory, lostsoul, high octane :rasp: well not lostsoul :laugh:
> 
> ...


 no you wouldnt tough guy


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> lol am i da ghetto smurft? lol im sooo fuckin lost,,.....some ppl should stop trippin


 i aint be trippin yo, word.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

id kill hitler if he was actually alive


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

but first i'd find out why he did what he did. or maybe i'd put him into one of his own concentration camps.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i think for me the question is who i didnt kill?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that bitch that made that milkshake song. That sh*t is hella annoying


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I wish death upon Michael Moore.


 The hell was that for? What has mike moore done to you besides provide with you with accurate information which he cites in all of his books? Now I don't know if Sean Hannity does that but I doubt it. Ann coulter, michael savage? Hah, all propagandist conservatives who are afraid of change. I'm sorry Michael Moore has enlightened us on the corruptiveness of the current president and cabinet.. God have shame on him


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

fishofury said:


> that bitch that made that milkshake song. That sh*t is hella annoying


 i still dont know what a milkshake is :rock: but i ahve an idea


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

grumble said:


> id kill hitler if he was actually alive


 i second that...i would bring him to live and torture him like a mother f*cker...and then let jewish people kill him


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

:laugh: I have so many jewish friends that would love to get that opportunity!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> anstey said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Lu it seems lately all I've heard you talk about is death,Drugs, and abuse, Man whats your problem man.. Are you looking for sympathy, you sound like you are all fucked up, and you say you're 15, man you got a lot of growing up to do..
> ...


 He's also a fatty.....







just kidding man.....but seriousley.
Um...I would probably kill......Brett Favre.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey.... I would reccomend a moderator or Admin of this site delete this topic... It can lead to MAJOR law issues easily... They can easily do a search and find this site with this thread and Xenon who is a good guy could get in trouble or maybe even fined... It's threats that people who want to be killed is the problem... It's called a conspiracy. If someone is killed than they could pull this up and lock up the person who mentioned they would kill that particular person...

Thanks


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

If no consequences, then it would be without a doubt, my mandarin teacher, Ms. Hou. Biggest Bitch worst teacher ive seen in my life... even other teachers make fun of her


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KingKong said:


> Hey.... I would reccomend a moderator or Admin of this site delete this topic... It can lead to MAJOR law issues easily... They can easily do a search and find this site with this thread and Xenon who is a good guy could get in trouble or maybe even fined... It's threats that people who want to be killed is the problem... It's called a conspiracy. If someone is killed than they could pull this up and lock up the person who mentioned they would kill that particular person...
> 
> Thanks


 Hm, i always thought a conspiracy is an act of betrayal or an act of blackmailing someone, i never knew a conspiracy is a way of threatening to kill someone....usually i call threatening to kill someone a 'threat' or 'pre-meditated murder'

....Besides, didnt you promote white supremacy and black hatred?









....Perhaps we should report you....

Thanks :laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i changed it to and dieseases, i want all of them dead, also the people on my list,
> 
> which now includes kory, lostsoul, high octane :rasp: well not lostsoul :laugh:
> 
> ...


 So you wanna try your frickin Idol huh? You sure you can carry an M16 _lu_? I wanna see that first.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

KingKong said:


> Hey.... I would reccomend a moderator or Admin of this site delete this topic... It can lead to MAJOR law issues easily... They can easily do a search and find this site with this thread and Xenon who is a good guy could get in trouble or maybe even fined... It's threats that people who want to be killed is the problem... It's called a conspiracy. If someone is killed than they could pull this up and lock up the person who mentioned they would kill that particular person...
> 
> Thanks


 i do agree some kind of legal action could be taken

even if they shut down the site is all


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Darl McBride


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

every girl that told me NO!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

well, it seems most of the people posting got their Ps for there aggresive nature and violent ways!








Oh yeah, a conspiracy is one or more persons "conspiring" to commit an illegal act...or maybe its 2 or more, whatever you get the point,
If this site gets shut down because of your immature diverted aggression, your going to be on alot of people's "list"


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ryan Seacrest needs to sleep with the fishes.


----------

